# Hi from Portugal.



## BMARTINS (Oct 31, 2006)

Congrats for the forum.

The best one I´ve found about ww2 Planes.

Good posters and contributors not much spam.

Keep it going.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2006)

ah just reading the word spam brings back so many good memories............


----------



## Über Alles (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the fourms.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2006)

you're still new yourself


----------



## Über Alles (Oct 31, 2006)

yea i know


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 31, 2006)

Then shut ur yap and pay attention...


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome guys.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello from South Oz Where it is finally RAINING!!!

Regards Wayne


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 1, 2006)

G'day from Queensland Australia, where it still isn't raining Wayne damn. And Peter Beattie wants to build new dams and fill them with watery BS from George Street (Parliament House Queensland)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Dont be a one post wonder...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2006)

too late


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2006)

Some people are just lurkers...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep...like stalkers and paedophiles... 

Benvenuto!


----------



## BMARTINS (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks!

Still have much to read here.


----------

